# Thinning shear?



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I tend to go for the german made shears.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Double duck makes great shears and they stay sharp a long long time.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------

